# Got My Hands On a PPI Front Bumper! :D



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

so I was looking around online for pictures of the infamous PPI front and i came across a craigslist add and GOT THE BUMPER WITH A6 GRILL FOR 1300 CANADIAN!
Excited to see it! should be here in a few days! 
HOW DO I PUT PICTURES ON A POST?


_Modified by kchizTT at 4:54 PM 8/8/2009_


----------



## ayrula (May 11, 2007)

just go to http://www.tinypic.com
upload pic there and then copy one of the formats it gives you


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (ayrula)*

http://i30.tinypic.com/34erix5.jpg
TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by kchizTT at 5:06 PM 8/8/2009_


----------



## ayrula (May 11, 2007)

*Re: (kchizTT)*

thats a good find, post pics when you have it installed.


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (ayrula)*

i will but its going to be a while... it's going on when i put my whole GT3071r setup in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just saving a bit more money for:
Clutch
New Chip Tune
Labour
Port Work
Ill let everyone know when my car enters/leaves the shop!
Im looking to Break 400 WHP on the front wheel drive dyno. The guy whos building my motor said i should be making around 425whp. Will keep you updated 


_Modified by kchizTT at 5:16 PM 8/8/2009_


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (kchizTT)*

sounds like an ok deal. Saved you the hassle of shipping it for sure. I'm not the biggest fan of the bumper myself but it should look good


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (Neb)*

hey if you work out the money savings it was actually a reallyreally good deal.
from ttshop it would of costed
almost 1800 for the bumper + grill
another 300-500 for shipping.
so in the end i potentially saved almost a thousand bucks! plus you cant even get your hands on this bumper right now!


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (kchizTT)*

http://i25.tinypic.com/msnosi.jpg
I also have the Angel Eyes + Smoked Osir blinkers waiting to be put in at the same time!








You can't say that doesnt look good










_Modified by kchizTT at 8:24 PM 8/8/2009_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (kchizTT)*

That looks awesome, I'd be excited too


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: (kchizTT)*

Change the ugly looking chrome grill and you might be on to something






















Ugly








Sweet!!!


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (markcorrado1)*

hmmm i actually do agree with you... i originally wanted the satin silver finish instead of the chrome, im going to see what i can do... as for the black one... its nice, and the car in the picture is the same colour as mine but im not feeling it that much.... im going to have silver mirrors and rims so meh...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (kchizTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kchizTT* »_as for the black one... its nice, and the car in the picture is the same colour as mine but im not feeling it that much

You have a Nogaro TT? You sure?


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

nah mistake sry


----------



## black vdub (Mar 9, 2003)

good find! nice to find one of these for sale in north america, let alone canada! 
I was going to buy one over a year ago, not the ppi, but the pogea-racing one. it's identical to the ppi in look, the only difference is that it's made of Poly Epoxy Carbonate rather than fiber glass. Price wasn't bad, but shipping from Germany was really expensive and would take too long so i canned that idea.
I had done a few photoshops of my "new potential look" and i found it looked best when painting the chrome grill frame body colored. I've only ever seen it in chrome, titanium of black. Here's the PS i did:


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Got My Hands On a PPI Front Bumper!  (kchizTT)*

nice find for sure ....


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (black vdub)*

damnnnnnnn that looks sickkk.......... actually its not fibreglass! its FRP fibre reinfornced plastic


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: (kchizTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kchizTT* »_hmmm i actually do agree with you... i originally wanted the satin silver finish instead of the chrome, im going to see what i can do... as for the black one... its nice, and the car in the picture is the same colour as mine but im not feeling it that much.... im going to have silver mirrors and rims so meh... 

The reason why I say use the Ti package black grill is because the TT is kind of like a B7 A4 Ti package, all the seals are black along with trimming on the grills. Complete the Ti package look you'll be golden mate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (markcorrado1)*

hmm yea im really conidering blacking it.... but i dont know how it would look with my denim blue colour with silver rims? im not really looking for the black theme


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (kchizTT)*

just FYI "fibre reinforced plastic" is "fiberglass"....
fibre=fiberglass
reinforced plastic=resin to hold the glass
I use it daily for molds, trust me on this one...just a fancy way to say it like "sanitation control technician" = garbage man


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (joes280)*

oh okay icic.... its good material no?


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: (kchizTT)*

yeah its good stuff....despite what people rag on it about cracking and ish, its very easy to work on. If its too thin then you can just add some more material on the back of it, very easy diy....i do it all the time... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kchizTT (May 27, 2008)

*Re: (joes280)*

cool buddy thanks for the info!


----------

